# Sleaford Bass Maltings, Lincolnshire - January 2013



## shatners (Jan 14, 2013)

Third and final site of out whistle stop tour in company with the splendid Skankypants and MrToby.

I wont go into too much of the history as I know its been done a fair few times before.

Never in all my days have I seen so much pigeon shit... to be fair had I not read previous reports I would have assumed that this was the UK's national reserve storage centre for emergency pigeon shit should overseas supplies become resticted.

Definate highlight was the never ending staircases to the top of the tower which culminates with a naval portal type ladder up onto the roof from which you get a stunning view of the site.

Cheers for looking.



















































































​
Thanks for looking.. cheer Mat


----------



## Wakey Lad (Jan 14, 2013)

Great set - I need to go back as all my pics were fooking shart lol


----------



## UE-OMJ (Jan 14, 2013)

Brilliant set of photos


----------



## Silent Hill (Jan 14, 2013)

Absolutely stunning mate. This place is just awesome. One cannot help but salivate over that spectacular spiral staircase


----------



## perjury saint (Jan 14, 2013)

*Bostin set as usual!! *


----------



## skankypants (Jan 14, 2013)

As always,you done a blinder of a report mate....true bout that poo like...was emotional ..


----------



## Ramsgatonian (Jan 14, 2013)

This is absolutely fantastic! 

Love shots 1, 5, 9, 10 and 17.


----------



## shatners (Jan 14, 2013)

skankypants said:


> As always,you done a blinder of a report mate....true bout that poo like...was emotional ..



Cheers mate... Im gona have to drag you up some of these ladders.. just think about ponies and kittens and dont look down


----------



## Bones out (Jan 14, 2013)

Excellent pictures, so I see the tap is still flowing in your last picture!

Nice one


----------



## HughieD (Jan 14, 2013)

Stunning photos. Top job.


----------



## darbians (Jan 15, 2013)

Nice set. Its good to see a bit of bokeh in UE images. Looks to me like you see the best staircases in the UK all in one day! If anyone begs to differ please let me know as I want to see them :widea: !!


----------



## Mars Lander (Jan 15, 2013)

wow great set there , never realised that spiral staircase was here, am going !!! thanks for sharing


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Jan 15, 2013)

I love seeing this place
It never fails in making an excellent report and pictures!
Thanks for sharing


----------



## steve2109 (Jan 15, 2013)

Loved this Place, nice set of pictures as well....


----------



## Lucky Pants (Jan 15, 2013)

Wow!! impressive, great pictures, the site looks bigger than i thought a trip may just be in the planning . Thanks for sharing .


----------



## flyboys90 (Jan 15, 2013)

Cracking spiral staircase,thanks for sharing.


----------



## mrtoby (Jan 16, 2013)

banging shots! still not edited all mine-must find time soon.


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Jan 16, 2013)

fantastic report!!


----------



## Priority 7 (Jan 16, 2013)

amazing set love the last shot especially


----------



## mrtoby (Jan 16, 2013)

Here are some of mine from the day, I ended up with only a few shots and none to the caliber of our man Shatners pics:

















full set on my Flickr.


----------



## shatners (Jan 16, 2013)

Excellent pics mate,that internal with the two pillars has come up a treat with a little gentle HDR'ing


----------



## Sshhhh... (Jan 16, 2013)

Cracking pics from both of you! I think a trip to Lincolnshire is definitely on the cards soon!


----------

